# Reputable Breeder in the Upper Midwest



## Kip (Mar 7, 2019)

Looking for a Maltese breeder in the Upper Midwest.

Preferably in Wisconsin, Minnesota, Iowa, or Illinois.

Any recommendations would be appreciated.

Thanks,

Chris P.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Take a looke at tge AMA list: Breeder Referral by State | American Maltese Association

Good luck


----------



## Kip (Mar 7, 2019)

wkomorow said:


> Take a looke at tge AMA list: Breeder Referral by State | American Maltese Association
> 
> Good luck


Thanks for the response. We’ve looked there and haven’t had much luck. Thanks again.


----------



## SunnyDog (May 25, 2014)

Did you find anything?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Are you open to a rescue?


----------



## Kip (Mar 7, 2019)

Do you have rescue Maltese Dogs?


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

There are several reputable Maltese Rescues. 

AMAR. American Maltese Association Rescue www.americanmalteserescue.org
NCMR North Central Maltese Rescue Northcentral Maltese Rescue, Inc.
SCMR Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue

The first two serve the midwest.

There are also retirees: My Casper is retired. I looked at both rescue and retirees when I lost my Lucky a couple of years ago, and Casper fit my lifestyle best.

Good luck


----------



## Kip (Mar 7, 2019)

wkomorow said:


> There are several reputable Maltese Rescues.
> 
> AMAR. American Maltese Association Rescue www.americanmalteserescue.org
> NCMR North Central Maltese Rescue Northcentral Maltese Rescue, Inc.
> ...


Thank you for taking the time to respond.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kip, I don't presently have a rescue dog but have had in the past. When we went back to adopt another one after our Bo passed, we were not allowed to because we lived abroad at the time & the rescue agency would not let us---so we got 2 dogs there which are not rescue dogs (Greece) which we still have. They are from Hungary. 
Our Bo was totally deaf---but one of the happiest pups we have ever had. He loved everyone & everyone loved him.


----------



## Kip (Mar 7, 2019)

edelweiss said:


> Kip, I don't presently have a rescue dog but have had in the past. When we went back to adopt another one after our Bo passed, we were not allowed to because we lived abroad at the time & the rescue agency would not let us---so we got 2 dogs there which are not rescue dogs (Greece) which we still have. They are from Hungary.
> Our Bo was totally deaf---but one of the happiest pups we have ever had. He loved everyone & everyone loved him.


Thanks for the response. We lost our Sherman in 2019 after 14 loving years with him. Again, thanks for the response!


----------



## Kip (Mar 7, 2019)

wkomorow said:


> There are several reputable Maltese Rescues.
> 
> AMAR. American Maltese Association Rescue www.americanmalteserescue.org
> NCMR North Central Maltese Rescue Northcentral Maltese Rescue, Inc.
> ...


Thanks for the response. We greatly appreciate you taking the time to respond.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Jeanne Riney is in Iowa, Spun Silk Maltese. 319-795-3756


----------

